# Comedians



## ironhorse (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, who is your favorite comedian?

Gotta say Bill Mauher. Simply because he talks about real stuff, he doesn't put up with the bullcrap, and he doesn't sugar coat stuff...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Brian Reagan. He is extremely funny and does it without cursing, putting anyone down, calling people names, or making racist remarks. He also seems to have no need to make jokes about women, sex, drugs, or politics. He is hillarious!!!

I do get a kick out of Chris Rock though.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

My fave atm is John Caparulo.
The guy just cracks me up.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Gearge Carlin ( in his hay days )

 "Have you ever noticed that anybody driving slower than you is an idiot, and anyone going faster than you is a maniac"?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

By the way, I would like to add, John Pinette and Eddie Izzard to the list.

Has anyone seen these two ?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Pinette does good food humor. Youtube has a bunch of his stuff. The Around the world in 80 buffets is pretty good.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ahh Phil you beat me to it!
John Pinette is hysterical. Check this out as well.

YouTube - John Pinette - Lines Drive Me Crazy!!!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

1. If you've ever seen Chris Rock perform is vignette "How not to get you _ss kicked by the Police" it absolutely cracks me up.

2. The HBO special Bill Hicks "UFO Tour". 

3. Almost anything by the late Richard Pryor.

doc


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Kathy Griffin. I've seen her stand up live and gong again to see he in October. She's a riot.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

YouTube - Brian Regan Eye Doctor


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Jo Brand... Big bold and bloody filthy

Billy Connely ... Classic makes me ROFL

Eddie izzard... F%$ing brilliant


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Phil Hartman was a genius!
Got to second George Carlin.
Jeff Dunham cracks me up.
I also really like Lewis Black and Ron White, at the moment, but there are so many (John Candy, Chevy Chase, Richard Pryor, Carol Burnett, the list goes on).


----------



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

Patrice O'neal
Jason Rouse
Rob Pue
Jim Jefferies
Jon Lajoie


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

Love Billy Connely (have you seen the movie "Still Crazy"? It's about a bunch of aging rock star doing a reunion tour. He's hysterical!)

Eddie Izzard also cracks me up-especially the "When Jesus Met the Dinosaurs" bit.

MY current favorite is Margaret Cho-not only does she push the envelope, she tears it into pieces!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Eddie Izzard
Omid Djallili YouTube - Omid Djalili (Comic Aid)
Anyone except Billy Connolly (who I used to LOVE when he was younger and FRESH) - I remember seeing him when he was a member of the Humblebums - a Scottish folkie type band. Another member was Gerry Rafferty of Baker Street fame!


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

mitch hedberg (rip), brian gaffigan (from my hometown!), eddie murphy circa the raw performance, redd foxx, gilbert gottfried (that voice makes anything he says entertaining), stephen lynch, daniel tosh (but i hate his tv show), patton oswalt, kyle cease, lisa lampinelli.

i cannot stand dane cook or carlos mencia. they just grate on my nerves


----------



## imlearning2cook (Nov 3, 2009)

Adam Sandler back in the 90s


----------

